# Holster feedback & questions



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been researching the making of holsters for the past several months. I am considering making this a new service at the store. Well I am through with all my research, and am ready to get going. But I have one set back. I have to get the wife to sign off on the idea. We have spoken about this in detail. We have decided that if I can get a minimum of 10 people that would commit to having a holster made, she would sign off on the plan. I am still not sure what the price range of the holsters would be, but I do know that they would be more than fair for what you would be getting. I am kind of thinking they would would be anywhere from $25.00 to $75.00. Of course this would be determined by the type, and style of holster that was made. I guess that this idea of mine is just another step for me to get my store going. If anyone likes this idea, or has any comments, I would love to hear your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

What would these holsters be made of ?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Right now I am only planning on doing them in leather. I have a few ideas that I am wanting to do for all the small carry guns, ( LCP, TCP, etc. ) I am first wanting to see how the leather goes. I have heard some many complaints from people trying to get holsters and having to wait six to 9 weeks. I think I can change that time frame, and also be able to get them into there holster for less than the retail price.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

*Holster*

I would be interested in a holster, but I prefer Kydex. I have a couple holsters already but am really looking forward to my Raven Concealment holster which should be here within the next two weeks.

There is a market for Kydex, whether it be local or on Ebay.

I have been waiting for my Raven Concealment holster since Christmas. 

Model your product after some of the big boys in the market (both leather and kydex) and you could really do some fine business locally.

Best of luck.


----------

